# simodrive 611 analog



## tommy (17 März 2005)

hallo, ich suche die start-up software für den simodrive 611 analog (6sn1121...) ist die frei verfügbar, wenn ja wo?
thx


----------



## Znarf (24 März 2005)

Hi Tommy!
Braucht man für die 611A überhaupt eine Software? Wenn, dann doch eher für die übergeordnete Steuerung wie z.B. FM357. 

Gruß

Andreas


----------

